# [September 19, 2015] #23/#25 Indiana State (1-1) vs. SEMO (1-1)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (1-1, 0-0 MVFC) vs. SEMO RedHawks (1-1, 0-0 OVC)

Memorial Stadium -Terre Haute, IN
Saturday, September 19, 2015 
Kickoff: 3:05pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, our season has taken an interesting turn two games in.

We now have RB Taylor (season), LB Jackson (season), DB Sewall (season) and we still have to hear word on LB Walker, RB Booker and OL Collier who all went down in the Purdue game with injuries. Golden reported Booker was on crutches so he is likely out. This feels like the start we had two years ago in Sanford's first season when we lost half of our damn players to injury.


----------



## ISUCC

things could be worse, we could be SIU fans, they stink at everything these days


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISU injury update: All-MVFC safety Mark Sewall has a broken ankle. Mike Sanford is hopeful he can return before the end of the season.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 14, 2015




Concussion protocol for S Phil Wilson, LB Kendall Walker & CB Kevin Beacham. Sanford said Wilson is most likely of the trio to return Sat.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 14, 2015




No word yet on RB LeMonte Booker. He has a sprained knee and was having a MRI as Sanford and I spoke.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 14, 2015


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Their guide is saying the game will be broadcast on UStream again. 

http://gosoutheast.com/news/2015/9/14/FB_0914154033.aspx


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Their guide is saying the game will be broadcast on UStream again.
> 
> http://gosoutheast.com/news/2015/9/14/FB_0914154033.aspx



I noticed our schedule on Gosycamores showed a UStream link for this game the other day. 

http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&SPID=7269&SPSID=65231&DB_OEM_ID=15200


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Also from their notes:

DeMichael Jackson ran for a career-high 186 yards on 30 carries in Southeast's home-opening win over Southern Illinois (Sept. 12). Jackson averaged 6.2 yards per carry and picked up the ninth 100-yard game of his career. His 186 yards are the most in a game in the Ohio Valley Conference this year. So far, Jackson and Jacksonville State's Troymaine Pope (173 yds at Chattanooga) have the league's only two 100-yard rushing games.Jackson is tied for third all-time in career 100-yard games as a three-year starting running back at Southeast.

For those that don't remember, we recruited him: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?11634


----------



## niklz62

so if we use transitive property, is SEMO good or IU really really bad?


----------



## blueblazer

niklz62 said:


> so if we use transitive property, is SEMO good or IU really really bad?



Maybe a little of both, but the boys need to come to the show with an attitude, make a statement early, similar to what Purdue did Saturday. This is not a practice scrimmage.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> so if we use transitive property, is SEMO good or IU really really bad?



Stats Comparison:

Total Offense: Us 25th (429 ypg), SEMO 84th (293 ypg)
Rush Offense: Us 15th (235.5 ypg), SEMO 35th (181 ypg)
Pass Offense: US 54th (193.5 ypg), SEMO 97th (112 ypg)
Scoring Offense: US 32nd (33 ppg), SEMO 85th (15 ppg)
Total Defense: US 66th (417 ypg), SEMO 77th (443 ypg)
Rush Defense: US 67th (192 ypg), SEMO 37th (136.5 ypg)
Pass Defense: US 66th (225 ypg), SEMO 100th (306.5 ypg)
Scoring Defense: Us 52nd (27.5 ppg), SEMO 59th (29.0 ppg)
3rd Down %: Us 94th (23.1%), SEMO 83rd (28.2%)
Time of Possession: Us 77th (28:31), SEMO 23rd (33:17)

The fact that they only beat SIU by 3 when SIU turned the ball over as much as they did tells me they'd be a low level Valley team at best. 3 INTs and 2 fumbles and they scored 14 points off of that with a pick six and a fumble return for TD. My guess is IU probably overlooked SIU like they did us a couple years ago and they were also missing a large portion of their defense to suspension/injury not to mention guys they lost to graduation or arrest/kicked off team. 

With our injuries though, this game probably is a coin flip. We've still got a lot of talent we just need folks to step up and make some plays. If we don't turn the ball over 5 times, which I do not expect us to do, I say we win in a close contest 24-17 but who knows anymore?


----------



## bent20

I don't know about SEMO, but IU is really bad. They can make up whatever excuses they want (they do every year), but they wouldn't win the MVC and would be lucky to finish in the top half most years, so really, not any better than us. They have more offensive firepower, but their defense is never better than a mid-level MVC team's defense.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> I don't know about SEMO, but IU is really bad. They can make up whatever excuses they want (they do every year), but they wouldn't win the MVC and would be lucky to finish in the top half most years, so really, not any better than us. They have more offensive firepower, but their defense is never better than a mid-level MVC team's defense.



If they had to give up 22 scholarships and compete at 63, absolutely.


----------



## niklz62

Can someone tell me what positions we are going to be at 2 or 3 deep due to injuries?  I am having trouble keeping track.  do we have 2 of our main 3 running backs out?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Can someone tell me what positions we are going to be at 2 or 3 deep due to injuries?  I am having trouble keeping track.  do we have 2 of our main 3 running backs out?



S, RB and one of the LB spots, I believe?


----------



## new sycamore fan

All depends on who comes back this week. Coach Sanford suggested that Phil Wilson had the best chance to come back, which would mean one safety (Sewall) down. Looking at Booker during and after the game, I would guess he would be out, meaning we are at #3 on the depth chart at RB. Jordan Jackson out for the season, and it sounds like Kendall Walker is doubtful, so down 2 starting LBs. Not sure about Collier, so maybe down one OL. Really need the lines to step up their play, and the DBs need to stay DEEPER--no excuse for some of the big pass plays (and we were lucky on a couple of others where balls were overthrown or there would have been more big plays).


----------



## bent20

At the RB position we do appear to have some nice depth. Genesy and Fleming have looked pretty good running the ball, but Genesy has to improve when staying in to pass block. On defense, we need to get after the QB to help out our DBs. We have the guys up front to do it.


----------



## bluestreak

SEMO is going to be a lot tougher game than I imagined at the start of the season. Not because the beat SIU - but because the played Mizzou pretty tough - which is not easy at the "Zou."


----------



## bent20

bluestreak said:


> SEMO is going to be a lot tougher game than I imagined at the start of the season. Not because the beat SIU - but because the played Mizzou pretty tough - which is not easy at the "Zou."



True, but this is a home game we need to win to keep our hopes of making the playoffs alive.


----------



## treeman

bent20 said:


> True, but this is a home game we need to win to keep our hopes of making the playoffs alive.



definitely. This is a must win unless we put together an unbelievable conference season.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Todd Golden Reported yesterday on twitter that LeMonte Booker does NOT have a ligament tear and will be a game time decision for SEMO.  After seeing him Saturday, I would be very surprised if he played especially with the bye week after.  If he sits this week then he will have three weeks to recover.  This is some very welcome good news!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> Todd Golden Reported yesterday on twitter that LeMonte Booker does NOT have a ligament tear and will be a game time decision for SEMO.  After seeing him Saturday, I would be very surprised if he played especially with the bye week after.  If he sits this week then he will have three weeks to recover.  This is some very welcome good news!



That is huge news considering the other injuries we've had so far. We really can't stand to lose anyone else for the entire season if we're going to have any shot at going deep in the Valley slate and returning to the playoffs.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Jason Svoboda said:


> That is huge news considering the other injuries we've had so far. We really can't stand to lose anyone else for the entire season if we're going to have any shot at going deep in the Valley slate and returning to the playoffs.



If we can pull out a win this Saturday, then we have the bye week to get healthy...assuming no more injuries.  I would think most of the non season ending injuries will be in good shape by October 3.  Realistically, I was just hoping for 2-1 going into to conference play, and of course a healthy team.


----------



## niklz62

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> If we can pull out a win this Saturday, then we have the bye week to get healthy...assuming no more injuries.  I would think most of the non season ending injuries will be in good shape by October 3.  Realistically, I was just hoping for 2-1 going into to conference play, and of course a healthy team.




I agree with your 2-1 hope.  I think 7 wins could get us in this year as long as there arent a bunch of AQs that steal spots (for example a top 10 team not winning their conference and a team that couldnt get an at-large wins the AQ like EIU 3 years ago).  Im looking at the schedule and I see 5 games I'm comfortable (as much as I am ever) with  I think we need to surprise one other team.  I think 2 surprise wins and a surprise loss jumbles the conference too much and I would be less confident of 7-4 working out.

Sadly we are probably a top 2 team in 4 other conferences.

also, we dont have a 11 game season that had this many playoff spots, so Im kind of guessing a little


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

niklz62 said:


> I agree with your 2-1 hope.  I think 7 wins could get us in this year as long as there arent a bunch of AQs that steal spots (for example a top 10 team not winning their conference and a team that couldnt get an at-large wins the AQ like EIU 3 years ago).  Im looking at the schedule and I see 5 games I'm comfortable (as much as I am ever) with  I think we need to surprise one other team.  I think 2 surprise wins and a surprise loss jumbles the conference too much and I would be less confident of 7-4 working out.
> 
> Sadly we are probably a top 2 team in 4 other conferences.
> 
> also, we dont have a 11 game season that had this many playoff spots, so Im kind of guessing a little



Help me out with this.  I was wondering if 4-4 in the Valley and 2-1 in non conference would get you in.  Assuming no bad loss in conference (i.e. un ranked team below ISU)?  Would I be off base here?  I was told that when they called Coach Sanford last year to tell him we were in, that the person informing him of the news said we were in regardless of the WIU outcome.  Strength of schedule and MVFC strength.  Anyway this was the basis for my 4-4 theory.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> Help me out with this.  I was wondering if 4-4 in the Valley and 2-1 in non conference would get you in.  Assuming no bad loss in conference (i.e. un ranked team below ISU)?  Would I be off base here?  I was told that when they called Coach Sanford last year to tell him we were in, that the person informing him of the news said we were in regardless of the WIU outcome.  Strength of schedule and MVFC strength.  Anyway this was the basis for my 4-4 theory.



Last year with the Valley dominance against other FCS conferences, yep. This year, I don't think it would. I think it is gonna take 8 wins unless we see a lot of 4-4 conference records from other big conferences.


----------



## niklz62

im my example we would be 5-3 in the conference which would put us at 7-4.  last year there were 12 games.  

in 2013 we went 7-4 losing at the end of the season and didnt make a 20 team playoff.  I wonder if a 24 team playoff with a win to get to 7 wins instead of a loss to get there would have got us in.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> im my example we would be 5-3 in the conference which would put us at 7-4.  last year there were 12 games.
> 
> in 2013 we went 7-4 losing at the end of the season and didnt make a 20 team playoff.  I wonder if a 24 team playoff with a win to get to 7 wins instead of a loss to get there would have got us in.



I forgot we've got one game less this year. Yeah, 7-4 would get you in, but I don't think going 4-4 would unless what I mentioned above happened. There are only 23 undefeated teams left in FCS as it stands and 3 of them are from the Pioneer and 4 are from the Big Sky that is pumping out it's chest right now with their early success.


----------



## niklz62

I like how last year we were the last in at 7-5, then went and just kicked the S*** out of EKU who was 2nd in the OVC.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*GAME NOTES: Sycamores return home to host Southeast Missouri State for first time sin*






The Sycamores return home this Saturday to play host to Southeast Missouri State for the first time since 2008. Kickoff is set for 3:05 p.m. at Memorial Stadium.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## blueblazer

Jason Svoboda said:


> That is huge news considering the other injuries we've had so far. We really can't stand to lose anyone else for the entire season if we're going to have any shot at going deep in the Valley slate and returning to the playoffs.


As he set of the bench after putting on his clothes, the ice was on the outside of the knee only, this gave me hope that it was a sprain.....he looked so depressed setting on the bench that I feared the worst, this is wonderful news, if possible I might sit  him out his week... The freshman did a wonderful job along with Gennesy(?)


----------



## Westbadenboy

Ignore the banner on GoSycamores.com ..............ISU is NOT  "at"  SEMO

Does anyone ever proofread these things ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## sycamore tuff

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> I was wondering if 4-4 in the Valley and 2-1 in non conference would get you in.




No, but it would make us bowl eligible.


----------



## niklz62

If you want to watch us in person, you better be there Saturday because we are home, bye, road, road.  My kids are gonna forget that they even play games in Terre Haute by the time they are home again.

no they wont.  we will just go watch EIU play and I will remind them how terrible the OVC is and how awesome ISU is  

Indoctrination


----------



## treeman

Anybody have a scouting report on SEMO?


----------



## niklz62

treeman said:


> Anybody have a scouting report on SEMO?



I think you can stream their game vs SIU last week at the ovcdigitalnetwork.com  or google search that.


----------



## new sycamore fan

First home game we'll have missed in the last 7 years. Will be watching the game on ustream with the boys. Hoping for a solid win. Go Sycamores!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Westbadenboy said:


> Ignore the banner on GoSycamores.com ..............ISU is NOT  "at"  SEMO
> 
> Does anyone ever proofread these things ? ? ? ? ?



Looks like they fixed it BUT the same clowns still think this is the 111th year of football....    It's the 106th....   Makes one wonder what else they consistently get wrong....


----------



## niklz62

4Q_iu said:


> Looks like they fixed it BUT the same clowns still think this is the 111th year of football....    It's the 106th....   Makes one wonder what else they consistently get wrong....


We're there 5 years with no team or something?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> We're there 5 years with no team or something?



Yes, there were several "lulls" in the action. I put up the site at SycamoreFootball.com but nobody ever visits it so I quit working on it. 

http://www.sycamorefootball.com/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like we'll be wearing alternate pants today.


----------



## jason.horner.902

Dante... That young kid can play


----------



## jason.horner.902

Can't wait for the game!!!! Let's go Sycamores!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like one of their best DEs is done for the season. Also from the article below they've had 2 players ejected this year for targeting. Hopefully we don't incur any additional injuries in this game.

http://www.semissourian.com/story/2231466.html

Also, on the UStream video they show Preston Collier starting. He left the Purdue game with an injury so that is great news. Then again, they just showed Booker as a starter, too so who knows?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Audio link for those that don't want to listen to the bad audio on UStream: 

http://player.listenlive.co/29261

Live Stats: 

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=97005

Also, looks like Phil Wilson passed concussion protocol so he'll be playing today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Crowd looks really sparse in the pictures I've seen on Twitter and Instagram.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SEMO won toss and deferred.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice rush there by Genesey. 

No Booker starting. Radio just said he had on just a jersey and no pads. Sounds like they're going to rest him. Good call.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ugh. Adam's pass is tipped and picked off just past midfield.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

D comes in and stops three straight runs. No harm no foul on the INT.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Crowd looks really sparse in the pictures I've seen on Twitter and Instagram.



It is


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punt looks like it went out of bounds at the 3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

South Dakota is in action vs Drake right now. No score early in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Roooooooooooland with the nice catch in the flat and picks up the first down. He is a lot like Buck Logan.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shooting ourselves in the foot again. 

Stupid unsportsmanlike penalty


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SEMO muffed the punt. Sycamores come out of the pile with it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our offense looks absolutely awful. If this is the best we've got, we're going to get shellshocked in Valley play.


----------



## ISUCC

anyone else concerned about our passing game? It looks scary


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SEMO muffed the punt again but keep it. They'll start their drive at the 23.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> anyone else concerned about our passing game? It looks scary



It's awful. Our whole offense is awful right now.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Can we please see Kline today? Seriously...


----------



## niklz62

I'm praying that its due to the stiff wind in our faces


----------



## ISUCC

Defense looks great, Offense? I sure hope we get better


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thankfully we've got a stout D. Great series there after giving up a first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I'm praying that its due to the stiff wind in our faces


Is it like the UNI game last year?


----------



## Bluethunder

Got to knock off the dumb penalties, our offense jut isn't good enough to overcome them.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is it like the UNI game last year?



Flag is straight out so id say close. It would mess up my golf game.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Same song, different verse. A little bit louder and a little bit worse. 

We're dead in conference if we'd can't pass any better than this.


----------



## ISUCC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Same song, different verse. A little bit louder and a little bit worse.
> 
> We're dead in conference if we'd can't pass any better than this.



I agree, our offense is lost right now


----------



## ISUCC

ugh, SEMO scores


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welp, that is where you miss Sewall. Both of the safeties out of position and they run right past the D. 

SEMO 7, ISU 0.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Guys, we're pretty awful in everything right now. I'm sure the defense was an anomaly, but really...


----------



## bent20

That was FAR TOO EASY! I expect a lot better from our defense.


----------



## Bluethunder

The way our offense looks, 7 points down might be too much to overcome.


----------



## ISUCC

wow, we are in serious trouble today


----------



## Da_California_Beans

.


----------



## Bluethunder

Im not sure which is worse, our offense or the camera work.


----------



## ISUCC

yes, we need Kline in there


----------



## bent20

There we go!


----------



## ISUCC

meanwhile, und vs ndsu is on espn3 for those interested in a better game right now


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Maybe time to give Kline a look? Just sayin...


----------



## bent20

Why does the person operating the camera insist on zooming in so tight that they can't cover anything?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I've just got to say that whoever is handling the camera today has NEVER watched a single football game in their entire life. 

This UStream feed makes Sycamore Vision look like an Emmy winning sports production mixed with ESPN. That's all.


----------



## bent20

It's awful to the point of being embarrassing to the university. If you're going to offer the video feed do it right. Seems like ISU is all about half assing everything


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Holding. Yeah!


----------



## ISUCC

and more penalties, wow


----------



## bent20

Screen play and they blow up the back. What was our O-line doing on that play? On most of the plays of actually?


----------



## Bluethunder

Probably the best screen play I have ever seen.  Jus fantastic blocking, fantastic.  Lets get all of our running backs killed.


----------



## ISUCC

in Adam's defense, he has NO time to do anything


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Our offense is absolutely awful. No excuse. Pathetic. 

Nice day, great crowd, lay an egg. ISU at its best.


----------



## ISUCC

false start on a punt?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> in Adam's defense, he has NO time to do anything



That's because SEMO knows they don't have to defend the pass.  They're stacking the box and bringing pressure because we don't make them pay with the pass.


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> in Adam's defense, he has NO time to do anything



Which is why it makes no sense for everyone to start calling for Kline. Either QB is going to be getting hammered.


----------



## Bluethunder

If the staff truly doesn't believe Kline can do any better than this, we are really in for a long season.


----------



## bent20

We have a playoff caliber defense, but I'm just worried about winning another game with this offensive line.


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> in Adam's defense, he has NO time to do anything



He has had time on more than a few plays.  No one we play fears him throwing the ball due to his poor accuracy and decision to run at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## ISUCC

and now we start at our own 1

hope we don't see a safety here


----------



## ISUCC

2 good rushes!


----------



## bent20

Best part of Ustram is having a comments feed so the SEMO fans can troll us. Wonderful.


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> That's because SEMO knows they don't have to defend the pass.  They're stacking the box and bringing pressure because we don't make them pay with the pass.



They are getting plenty of pressure with 4 guys


----------



## ISUCC

wooo hooo! a pass completion!


----------



## bent20

Outstanding catch.


----------



## ISUCC

ugh, another sack!


----------



## bent20

That was a pointless, stupid trick play.


----------



## ISUCC

wow, stifled again, I just can't believe we're sticking with the same stuff here offensively.

a 6 yard punt???


----------



## bigsportsfan

bent20 said:


> Which is why it makes no sense for everyone to start calling for Kline. Either QB is going to be getting hammered.



Agree, but Adam seems to take too long deciding anything. Hopefully Kline thinks faster.


----------



## bent20

Six yard punt. So much for the field position.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Our offense is really, really, really bad. Horrid. Sickening. Disgusting. Embarrassing. Inept. I know they're trying, I'm just not sure what they're trying.


----------



## bent20

bigsportsfan said:


> Agree, but Adam seems to take too long deciding anything. Hopefully Kline thinks faster.



Too long? He has about one second on every play with this horrid blocking.


----------



## IndianaState45

Currently at the game. D is tight. O has zero passing game. Receivers are making outrageous catches when passes are waaaaaaay off the mark. RB #24 is legit. May God help us.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Our offense is really, really, really bad. Horrid. Sickening. Disgusting. Embarrassing. Inept. I know they're trying, I'm just not sure what they're trying.



We just gained 50 yards on that last drive. It's not that bad.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> We just gained 50 yards on that last drive. It's not that bad.



We must be watching different games.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

When you have a QB that is green and can't give him much time, where are the shorter passes? Quick outs? Slants? 

The offensive coordinator starts to have to be blamed on this nonsense, too.


----------



## Bluethunder

I will never understand how Umeh can hit a 60 yard punt and a 16 yard punt back to back ( or close to it).  How can he hit only every other punt well?  Most inconsistent punter i think i have ever seen.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, that first half was a shit show. 

7-0 SEMO at the half and they have the ball coming out.

Adam was 9-15 for 70 yards and 1 pick. 

SEMO with 5 sacks and 9 TFL. Offensive line has a serious gut check coming out of the break. This line play is the worst I've seen in 5-6 years.


----------



## ISUCC

I'm going to 4:00 mass and will pray for a miracle, ISU needs all the help we can get. I really hope we see Kline given a chance in the 2nd half, what do we have to lose??


the way we're playing it's like 2013 all over again here today


----------



## niklz62

Bluethunder said:


> I will never understand how Umeh can hit a 60 yard punt and a 16 yard punt back to back ( or close to it).  How can he hit only every other punt well?  Most inconsistent punter i think i have ever seen.



Hes just not good at kicking it as hard as he can. A regular punt would have landed in the tailgate area. 

That doesnt make it ok. Just what happened


----------



## bent20

Glad they missed the FG. There was an obvious hold on the play before that that wasn't called.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

If the Sycamores don't show some offense the only fans in the stands next game will be family & girlfriends.  Pathetic showing thus far.


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> I'm going to 4:00 mass and will pray for a miracle, ISU needs all the help we can get. I really hope we see Kline given a chance in the 2nd half, what do we have to lose??
> 
> 
> the way we're playing it's like 2013 all over again here today



I hope he gets some playing time at some point, if only to shut up all the "bring in the back up" talk. Our QB play isn't the biggest problem right now, but it's always the position people look to first.


----------



## bent20

bent20 said:


> Glad they missed the FG. There was an obvious hold on the play before that that wasn't called.



Even when we couldn't win a game and Roberts was the QB, there were people in the stands. Everyone seems to be forgetting just how bad our offense was back then.


----------



## Bluethunder

Not sure i will the able to watch the second half.  Not because of our awful offense but because of the horrible camera work.  I don't even know where the ball is 70% of the time.  A pass gets thrown 15 yards down field and all I have is a closeup of a lineman running down the field.


----------



## niklz62

niklz62 said:


> Hes just not good at kicking it as hard as he can. A regular punt would have landed in the tailgate area.
> 
> That doesnt make it ok. Just what happened



Correction. Not good at anything but kicking it as hard as he can


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Even when we couldn't win a game and Roberts was the QB, there were people in the stands. Everyone seems to be forgetting just how bad our offense was back then.


Not that you're wrong, but we had a lot more kids from Indiana and from Terre Haute during those times.


----------



## Bluethunder

bent20 said:


> I hope he gets some playing time at some point, if only to shut up all the "bring in the back up" talk. Our QB play isn't the biggest problem right now, but it's always the position people look to first.



I would agree it is not our biggest problem right now (penalties, O line), but it is still a problem.

Let's hope we don't see anymore reverses, or double reverses.  There is such a thing as "over coaching".


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Glad they missed the FG. There was an obvious hold on the play before that that wasn't called.



Awful missed call. The side judge blew one before our short punt too when adam scrambled.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> I hope he gets some playing time at some point, if only to shut up all the "bring in the back up" talk. Our QB play isn't the biggest problem right now, but it's always the position people look to first.



Are you here or are you watching on the computer? Adam has missed several wide open receivers, throws late, has a real problem throwing out of bounds rather than taking a sack, and is way too quick to run. There is a reason I'd like to see Kline. He cannot possibly perform any worse. If he does, I'll shut up. And we'll be lucky to win more than 2 more games.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Are you here or are you watching on the computer? Adam has missed several wide open receivers, throws late, has a real problem throwing out of bounds rather than taking a sack, and is way too quick to run. There is a reason I'd like to see Kline. He cannot possibly perform any worse. If he does, I'll shut up. And we'll be lucky to win more than 2 more games.



No, I'm following on line. Maybe he is missing some open guys but he's having to scramble for his life most of the time. I've just been giving he and the coaches the benefit of the doubt. I find it hard to believe the coaches aren't playing Kline out of stubbornness.


----------



## bent20

They have great field position just about every drive thanks to our poor special teams.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> They have great field position just about every drive thanks to our poor special teams.



Or stupid PI/UC fouls.


----------



## Bluethunder

Another well timed penalty on us.  Free 1st down for them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

STARKS!!! PICK SIX!!!

100 yard INT return!


----------



## bent20

Wow, did we need that.


----------



## Bluethunder

There is hope!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

How that SEMO kid didn't get 15 yards on the kick for UC is REEEEEEEEEEEEEEDICULOUS. There was no need for that hit.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Great INT!  Awesome run back!


----------



## Bluethunder

And we kick it out of bounds.  Awesome.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And that kickoff is why picking up that flat mattered. 

Shitty officiating ref!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Can someone please go and relieve the drunk camera guy already? 

ITF, you know how to work a camera?


----------



## Bluethunder

C'mon offense,....do something here!


----------



## bent20

Starting to think the winner will be the team whose QB doesn't lose it for them with a poor decision.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Starting to think the winner will be the team whose QB doesn't lose it for them with a poor decision.



For sure. The radio guys is saying SEMO has a WR in playing QB. Is that right?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Amazing how you can get some completions going to the big 6-5 WR you've got. Feed Tonyan!


----------



## bent20

Matt looking good on this drive. He's getting time.


----------



## Bluethunder

Perfect example of my problem with Adam.  Tonyan WIDE open and he has to go to ground to catch it.  Could have picked up ten more yards easy.


----------



## bent20

Touchdown! There was a solid drive.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FLEMING in for the score!


----------



## bigsportsfan

Halftime speech of the century. We lead 14-7.


----------



## bent20

Bluethunder said:


> Perfect example of my problem with Adam.  Tonyan WIDE open and he has to go to ground to catch it.  Could have picked up ten more yards easy.



He looked good that drive and we scored!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Perfect example of my problem with Adam.  Tonyan WIDE open and he has to go to ground to catch it.  Could have picked up ten more yards easy.



Yep. He has got to get more accurate with his throws.


----------



## Bluethunder

Very nice drive.


----------



## IndianaState45

Bluethunder said:


> Perfect example of my problem with Adam.  Tonyan WIDE open and he has to go to ground to catch it.  Could have picked up ten more yards easy.



I second this. Plays that ARE made are via effort from the receivers. Running game looks great. Adam can scramble but man there is work to be done on passing/getting rid of it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bigsportsfan said:


> Halftime speech of the century. We lead 14-7.



Going to guess Coach Natali challenged the manhood of his OL?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Credit where credit is due - beautiful drive. Adam managed that one expertly. Everyone played well! I'd like to copyright that halftime speech!


----------



## bent20

All of the complaining about Matt Adam is interesting to me. I remember the same thing with Mike Perish three years ago. This board was calling for Tonyan and/or Lancaster. Jump ahead a year and Perish got hurt and we saw just how bad things got in Sanford's first year.


----------



## Bluethunder

bent20 said:


> He looked good that drive and we scored!



Just because a receiver catches it, doesn't mean it was a good throw.  Our receivers have bailed out Adams more than a few times so far this season.

It was a good drive though.  We stopped with the trick play crap and called some straightforward plays.


----------



## bent20

These officials are awful. That sure looked like a fumble to me.


----------



## niklz62

Awful spot


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> These officials are awful. That sure looked like a fumble to me.



I think progress was stopped


----------



## bent20

Bluethunder said:


> Just because a receiver catches it, doesn't mean it was a good throw.  Our receivers have bailed out Adams more than a few times so far this season.
> 
> It was a good drive though.  We stopped with the trick play crap and called some straightforward plays.



Good lord. He looked better that drive. I don't expect him to be Andrew Luck. Mike Perish wasn't always accurate.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Picked!


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice!!!


----------



## bent20

Another score, three or seven more points might be all we need.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Again, there is what 6 foot 5 does for you.


----------



## Bluethunder

What

A

Catch


----------



## bent20

We've been a different team this half!

21-7 ISU!

Trick play finally works.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Good lord. He looked better that drive. I don't expect him to be Andrew Luck. Mike Perish wasn't always accurate.



The only thing I will say is Adam compounds the inaccuracy with a lack of zip on them. Every ball seems to look like it is lofted.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Read option reverse. 

Interesting play. Can't say I've seen that before.


----------



## Bluethunder

Even though it resulted in a TD, i still hate that play call.  It was almost tipped away on the toss. 

Line playing better, Adams playing better, just go with what we are doing to get that close to the end zone and leave the tricks in the bag.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Tonyan bailed Adam out on that drive. But, again, nice drive. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## IndianaState45

Jason Svoboda said:


> Again, there is what 6 foot 5 does for you.



#truth .... The pass would have been picked on most receivers.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That was a nice run by the McCullough kid. He is very shifty.


----------



## niklz62

They just said 6,6xx attendence.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> They just said 6,6xx attendence.



That would be one of the biggest crowds in quite awhile save for Homecoming. Does it look like that?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Can the D hold up? Are they too tired to bring it home? Gut check time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Can the D hold up? Are they too tired to bring it home? Gut check time.



They look gassed or the SEMO coaches have made some nice adjustments.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sorry, but the RT had his hand on the ground and came out of his stance. That's a FALSE FUCKING START.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welp, they're gonna tie it on this next play. Gouging our defense at will now. 

Our O will have like 3 minutes to win the game. Can they do it?


----------



## bent20

We sure blew that lead.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Going for two? Yep, looks like it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Going for two? Yep, looks like it.



Looks like they were just trying to draw us offsides.


----------



## Bluethunder

We better score with no time left if we want to win because the way they are going through us if they get it back with a tie score they are going to win.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like they were just trying to draw us offsides.



Or they wanted us to have to burn a TO


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Or they wanted us to have to burn a TO



Well, it worked.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Insult to injury is they got the 2 pointer as well. 

22-21 SEMO with 2 minutes and change to go.


----------



## bent20

At this point, I think it's safe to say we're not a playoff team.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Insult to injury is they got the 2 pointer as well.
> 
> 22-21 SEMO with 2 minutes and change to go.



Our defense has just wilted late in this game.


----------



## IndianaState45

Jason Svoboda said:


> That would be one of the biggest crowds in quite awhile save for Homecoming. Does it look like that?



No way. Waaaay smaller than Butler. More like 3k at best.


----------



## bent20

Missing plays while they show replays. Nice.


----------



## bent20

Yes!!! YESSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GARY OWENS!


----------



## niklz62

Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Who just got thrown out of the game?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They called an unsportsmanlike for spiking the ball? Or did he do something else there?

Anyone? All I saw was a spike on PotatoVision.


----------



## bent20

And we get the two. 29-22 now ISU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

29-22 Sycamores with :41 left.


----------



## niklz62

Spiking it and he was ejected for his 2nd UC. Unacceptable


----------



## bent20

Did he get kicked out? That's crazy.


----------



## bent20

Spiking the football is illegal now? Just more BS.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We need the good Lundsford kickoff here. Hah.

And UStream goes to commercial. Awesome.


----------



## bent20

And once again they have good field position. Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Spiking it and he was ejected for his 2nd UC. Unacceptable



Owens or the ref?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FOURTH DOWN. Let's go.


----------



## bent20

Does an ejection mean you get suspended a game?


----------



## bent20

They just converted 4th and 20.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, converted. 

0:02 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

All comes down to this play.


----------



## bent20

Three timeouts in a row. Come on!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Need to run the play. I think the potato that is filming the game is about to die.


----------



## bent20

How do you give up two big pass plays like that? How????


----------



## Jason Svoboda

OMFG.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They're going for the win.

What happened to the defense in the 4th quarter?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NO GOOD!

Sycamores pull out the win, 29-28.


----------



## bent20

Like I said after SIU loss to IU, I disagree with teams going for two like that. Glad they did though and glad we won!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Does an ejection mean you get suspended a game?



Good question. I sure as hell hope not.


----------



## Bluethunder

Glad to get the win, even happier to have two weeks until our next game.  A lot of things to work on.


----------



## bent20

I'm just going to enjoy every win we get this year because I don't see us making another playoff run, but days like this are what the fall and football are all about. Exciting finish and most importantly, ISU won!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Glad to get the win, even happier to have two weeks until our next game.  A lot of things to work on.





bent20 said:


> I'm just going to enjoy every win we get this year because I don't see us making another playoff run, but days like this are what the fall and football are all about. Exciting finish and most importantly, ISU won!!!!



Agreed on both.


----------



## ISUCC

whew! I prayed in church for a win and it worked this time!


----------



## bent20

bent20 said:


> Another score, three or seven more points might be all we need.



Boy was I wrong.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Holy moly.   That was a crazy 4th quarter. Who called their final play? He deserves the game ball. 

Good to go into the bye on a win. Even I'll enjoy this one. For a while...:razz:


----------



## LoyalSycAlum

Don't know if anyone answered this yet or not, but attendance was announced at 6,680 today


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Thoughts on the game are as follows:

1. Who ever is doing whatever they are doing with the tailgating keep doing it - an amazing job! The tailgate scene at Indiana State is finally becoming something and that something is keeping kids on campus for the weekend and putting more people in our stadium. People are making a day of coming to an ISU Football game, I wasn't sure Terre Haute would ever fully embrace ISU football - today was cool!

2. I saw Brent Compton from Pacesetter Sports sell 2 ISU hats to a guy for $20 if he would give him the IU hat off his head. He gave him $20 and the hat and Brent threw the hat on the ground and stomped on it. The guy got a really good deal for two nice hats. They are pushing a lot of merchandise right now and that is really a great thing to see! We need more people like Brent Compton, guy is an awesome ISU alum. 

3. Gary Owens is a dog! I've told people this since day one and he doesn't get the credit he deserves. Don't talk to me about the 2 penalties, he can do whatever he wants after he gives the guy the double okie doke for the win! I think he is really impressive and it's about time people start paying attention as he is having one hell of a career as a Sycamore. 

4. That fade route jump ball by SEMO to try and win the game was the dumbest thing I've seen in a long time. We couldn't stop the run in short yardage and the back up QB was pretty good himself in open space. A jump ball? It's so low percentage... 

5. If we keep kicking the ball out of bounds and doing that dumb ass pooch kick or whatever you want to call it I am going to call Gerg Doyel and tell him to write another article!


----------



## blueblazer

Does anyone know what happened to Conner Underwood..... He wasn't in the last 3 or 4  Defensive stands


----------



## LoyalSycAlum

That Brent Compton story is pure greatness erfect10:erfect10:erfect10:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoyalSycAlum said:


> That Brent Compton story is pure greatness erfect10:erfect10:erfect10:



Oh I was standing and talking to Brent when it happened.

IU Guy: Can I make you a deal for these 2 hats. 

Brent: Sure let me hear your deal? 

IU Guy: 2 for $20 

Brent: Those are both $20 hats, I tell you what I will give you 2 for $20 if you give me that IU hat off your head right now. 

IU Guy: Reluctantly hands him his shitty IU hat and $20. 

Brent: Laughing at this point takes the hat, spikes it on the ground and stomps all over it.

That was the end of it - awesomeness!


----------



## bent20

blueblazer said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Conner Underwood..... He wasn't in the last 3 or 4  Defensive stands



Hope he is OK.


----------



## ISUCC

blueblazer said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Conner Underwood..... He wasn't in the last 3 or 4  Defensive stands



Golden tweeted it was a hamstring issue and should not be a long term problem


----------



## ISUCC

3 MVFC games online right now

Missouri State at Arkansas State on ESPN3 35-0 ASU leads, make that 42-0 ASU

WIU at #1 Coastal Carolina, WIU leads in the 4th  (CCU just went up 26-21 in the 4th)
http://www.bigsouthsports.com/live/11284

ILS at EIU just started 
http://www.ovcdigitalnetwork.com/watch/?Live=2655


----------



## blueblazer

bent20 said:


> Hope he is OK.



Saw one of the players at Logan's Roadhouse after the game.....it's a hamstring, he doesn't think it is serious! A small tweek, he said, with a week off he should be back.


----------



## ISUCC

Brent Compton is a GREAT ambassador for ISU! Very loyal alumnus!

EIU just went up 7-0 on ILS


----------



## ISUCC

WIU goes up 27-26 over #1 CCU

ILS gets a FG and trails EIU 7-3

MSU just lost a key receiver to an injury in their game, they're hurting, I sure hope we can win out there in 2 weeks


----------



## niklz62

My wife felt like our section was much more full. Thats probably as legit of a number as all of our announcements.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Underwood has hamstring injury. Not serious.

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/ecst...e00-5f2a-11e5-8c9b-7f7989719011.html?mode=jqm


----------



## ISUCC

#1 CCU goes right back ahead 34-27


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> My wife felt like our section was much more full. Thats probably as legit of a number as all of our announcements.



It was a good crowd. And most stayed for the whole game! Everyone got their money's worth.


----------



## ISUCC

ILS goes up 10-7 on EIU

WIU just converted on 4th down to keep a drive alive vs #1 CCU

WIU turns it over on downs, will lose 34-27, WIU looks much improved

WIU with one last shot with 1:27 left here

EIU goes up on ILS 14-10


----------



## ISUCC

it's over at #1 CCU, CCU wins 34-27 after a last play hail mary falls short


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores outlast Southeast Missouri in last-second thriller, 29-28*






It came down to two-point conversions three different times over the last two minutes of the game, but Indiana State was able to prevail in the end in a wild 29-28 victory over the Southeast Missouri State Redhawks on Saturday afternoon at Memorial Stadium.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Bluethunder

Starting to look like Western Illinois is much better than many in the media predicted, and Illinois State is not as good as many predicted.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State lost 70-7 to Arkansas State, so far this season I think they've been outscored 3781643746913871 to 27

in Charleston, ILS threw a pick 6 at the end of the 1st half and allowed EIU right back in it, 24-21 now in the 3rd Q


----------



## niklz62

Bluethunder said:


> Starting to look like Western Illinois is much better than many in the media predicted, and Illinois State is not as good as many predicted.



ILS did loose an NFL TE from last year. Not sure what else graduated


----------



## niklz62

They really started moving the ball after Underwood left the game. I'd like to to know the stats before and after.  The QB had a lot more time I thought.


----------



## ISUCC

if EIU converts this FG they'll beat ILS 34-31

ha, he missed it, going to OT

meanwhile, out in California UNI is having no trouble with Cal Poly, up 21-0 early 2nd quarter


----------



## ISUCC

wow, ILS forces an EIU turnover in OT, then kicks a FG to win 34-31

EIU blows a big chance to beat ILS. Missing a FG with :10 left in the game


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> if EIU converts this FG they'll beat ILS 34-31
> 
> ha, he missed it, going to OT
> 
> meanwhile, out in California UNI is having no trouble with Cal Poly, up 21-0 early 2nd quarter



The ILS player that recovered the fumble in overtime was Patrick McCown's (#97 for us) brother Matt.  

Both from My high school


----------



## sycamore tuff

ISUCC said:


> *I'm going to 4:00 mass and will pray for a miracle*, ISU needs all the help we can get. I really hope we see Kline given a chance in the 2nd half, what do we have to lose??
> 
> 
> the way we're playing it's like 2013 all over again here today



We got one!  Thank you God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sycamore tuff

bent20 said:


> Starting to think the winner will be the team whose QB doesn't lose it for them with a poor decision.



You must be a prophet.


----------



## sycamore tuff

bent20 said:


> Another score, three or seven more points might be all we need.



8


----------



## STATE Fan 95

We got the W.  SEMO was not a bad team.  That's all we were thinking about this week going into a bye week.   It is too early too tell is it is going to be like 2013 again.  Lets hope we can get as healthy as possible and regroup before we go to the conference.  Our record is as we all should of expected by now.  Regardless how bad Purdue is they are still a big ten school with some talent and more scholarships than us.  With that said lets make a good run in the conference.  There are going to be some good games to be played.  Lets hope we make a good run in conference play.   But the sky is not falling yet. It is not going to be a 2013.


----------



## bent20

sycamore tuff said:


> 8



You must have missed my post on page 22. The original post came when it was 14-7.


----------



## treeman

Great win! glad that we could pull out the exciting win in front of what people are saying was a good crowd. I've heard multiple people saying that the tailgate area has a great atmosphere now, anyone care to elaborate?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> Great win! glad that we could pull out the exciting win in front of what people are saying was a good crowd. I've heard multiple people saying that the tailgate area has a great atmosphere now, anyone care to elaborate?



Well... I've been to both home games this year and here is what I can share. 

We always have had the band involved and that is still going on. What has changed is the frats and sarorities have gotten really involved. They are all setting up shop on the west side of the stadium and creating a college like party atmosphere - sure you've got some craziness and some underage drinking going on but that is going on at every D1 school across the country. You also have families and parents of student athletes setting up shop in the tailgate area to be part of the festivities! 

I saw a group of students who had an S10 pick-up with a tarp in the back of it and the truck filled with water. They had a vacuum hose running from the muffler into the water to "attempt" to create a hot tub. Clearly we are not working with Rose Hulman students here but it was funny and cool none-the-less. 

It's an extra small scale of what you would see at an IU, ND or PU type of atmosphere but they have got some momentum that we haven't seen in a long long time. I would argue that is anything better than we saw during the Miles period. ISU has more students and they have students that are invested in ISU and they care. Some/most of them don't go into the game and that is all fine and good with me. They are creating an atmosphere before the game that has been missing for along time. 

Indiana State athletic dept. and Admin deserve a great deal of credit also. This effort isn't all on the students I can assure of that. They didn't just decide to care all alone - someone got into their ass and said lets make this special. Two games - two non-conference games and some great weather has contributed to 2 of the best tailgating scenes I have seen at ISU in my time as a fan, student and alum.


----------



## treeman

Great to hear! My first year (2009) the tailgate scene was pretty dead. I saw great strides my 4 years at school and it seemed like during the 2012 season we had a pretty good tailgate scene and I was amazed at the difference in those 4 years. Its awesome to hear that it is even better than it was in my years at school and continues to grow! Memorial Stadium is terrible but it does have a GREAT tailgate setting.


----------

